# Fet in 2 days and norovirus



## Hannahsauntie (Sep 26, 2013)

Any advice greatly appreciated...
My fet is in two days time and last night I spent most of it with vomiting and diarrhea  (sorry I can't spell it and too fuzzy headed!!) Both have now stopped and I feel slightly better and no temperature but do you all think I will still be ok to transfer on Thursday?? Spent all morning crying (tired) can't eat anything and only sipping water....
Any thoughts please


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Hannahsauntie
Sorry you have had such a bad night.  I had the norovirus a few years back at Christmas but luckily it was earlier in my cycle as I remember having trouble getting my prostap injection and then the endometrial scratch.

You need to speak to your clinic.  I'm sorry to inform but if it was the norovirus, you need to stay at home for 48 hours after the v&d has stopped - the clinic may not want you even to come in.  I know that my GP would only see me in their lunch hour when they were shut and the clinic rescheduled my scratch.  As it is a fet, they may be able to hold off for a day or two.  Worst case scenario is delay by a month but then that will give you a chance to recover.

Sorry to be the bearer of not so good news.  However remember each person is different.  I was floored by the norovirus for 5 days as it leaves you exhausted, but then my cousin (who caught it at the same time) was having wine and chips the next day!

Turia x


----------



## Hannahsauntie (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you so much for your reply turia...symptoms stopped at 1 am last night and am waiting for my mum to come to help me with my lo....dh had to go to work.
I won't be leaving the house no way! Your spot on there...luckily I have had much worse norovirus's in the past where I've been floored for days but this one was milder...I'm just scared my lo will catch it now 
Will call the clinic and see what they say...fingers crossed x


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Let us know how you get on.  Hopefully if it was mild, you will be ok.  The 48 hrs is to limit the spread but that should be ok for your fet.
Turia x


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi there
Just read your diary update.  Good to know that even with the 48 hr quarantine your fet is able to go ahead.  Fingers crossed for you !

Turia x


----------

